# is super dmz rx suitable for women



## 1novice (Feb 13, 2012)

advice needed please , is super dmz suitable for women and if so would a women need pct on this product ?


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 13, 2012)

SDMZ would be pretty aggressive for a female even at 1 cap per day but I do know ladies who have used it. The likelihood of masculinizing side effects is possible.

No PCT is needed for females


----------



## sassy69 (Feb 13, 2012)

1novice said:


> advice needed please , is super dmz suitable for women and if so would a women need pct on this product ?



I would ask first what goal is it that you are looking to pursue? Just because some drug is available does not mean it is appropriate for the goal.

Women don't need PCT generally. If there is continued & aggressive cycling, possibly.

For ANY steroid or prohormone I would always recommend including acidophilus as they all have the potential to promote yeast infections.


----------



## desmorris (Feb 13, 2012)

What purpose do you need this drug.


----------



## 1novice (Feb 14, 2012)

thanks guys , the only reason i was asking is that im currently 10 days into taking super dmz (my first cycle) and the wife asked if it was suitable for her because she noticed how good the results have been in such a short space of time , i dont think she will ever be taking a prohormone and certaintly not for next year or so because she has only been training for 18 months , its just that i looked into what i was going to take for a couple of years before i started and understand that it is a strong drug for a first cycle but i never really looked at any information that related to women .


----------



## heavyiron (Feb 14, 2012)

1novice said:


> thanks guys , the only reason i was asking is that im currently 10 days into taking super dmz (my first cycle) and the wife asked if it was suitable for her because she noticed how good the results have been in such a short space of time , i dont think she will ever be taking a prohormone and certaintly not for next year or so because she has only been training for 18 months , its just that i looked into what i was going to take for a couple of years before i started and understand that it is a strong drug for a first cycle but i never really looked at any information that related to women .


Halo for her would be a safer choice.

*http://www.ironmaglabs.com/product-list/halo-for-her/*


----------



## Arnold (Feb 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Halo for her would be a safer choice.
> 
> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo For Her*



*and* *Osta Rx (SARM)*


----------



## LiquidMetal77 (Feb 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Halo for her would be a safer choice.
> 
> *IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Halo For Her*


 
I agree!

My wife got AWESOME results from Halo Extreme @ just one cap of Halo per day, for about 8 weeks. She used it right up to her contest and it definitely helped immensely! She also noticed a synergistic effect with her HRT, specifically testosterone - much more self confidence, positive mood and sex drive.

I also have run Halo Extreme once and noticed results came on even stronger at the 4+ week mark, I ran it for 8 weeks as well and shed TONS of fat.

Halo for her should work just about the same (missing one component) I imagine.

Hope that helps.


----------

